# TCR sizing



## mmorra (Dec 28, 2004)

In my previous post, responders convinced me that a Composite was probably a better way for me to go than an Advanced frameset. My next question is sizing. I am 5'5" tall and currently ride a bike that has a 49.5 cm c-c seat tube and a 52.5 cm top tube. I use a 7.5 cm stem. I have no problem with standover height (30-31 inch inseam). My biggest problem is top tube length. Over the years I have come to the conclusion that I need about a 52 cm top tube and an 8-cm stem to put me about 60 cm from the center of the seatpost to the center of the bars when measured horizontally. I rode a small TCR and it fits pretty well with a 6-cm stem. However, I am thinking about buying an extra small and using a 9-cm stem. I can't find one anywhere that I can ride. Which way should I go? A small frameset with a really short 6-cm stem or an extra small with a 9-cm stem? Thanks, Matt


----------

